# Substrate advice



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

I currently have a 10 gallon tank which is in the process of cycling right now. I’m thinking of maybe in the future adding some Pygmy cories but I’m not sure yet. I heard normal gravel will hurt their fins. I don’t plan on using soil or fine sand because that’s too high tech for a new fishy person like me. I currently have one pretty chill betta. Any suggestions on a type of substrate? Is there like a smooth gravel to date that is okay for them? Also should I wait until the cycle is finished before I change the substrate or is it better to just change it now so that when the good bacteria builds up it attaches to the new gravel?

any suggestions on types of cories y’all recommend and/or amount? Just for future reference. Thank you in advance for the replies.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

What substrate do you have right now?

Do you intend to stock the tank with your Betta included or should it become a Nano Fish tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What brand and size is the gravel? Gravel is fine as long as it is round and not chipped pieces.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Feanor said:


> What substrate do you have right now?
> 
> Do you intend to stock the tank with your Betta included or should it become a Nano Fish tank?





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What brand and size is the gravel? Gravel is fine as long as it is round and not chipped pieces.


I have the top fin premium aquarium gravel from when I first bought the 3.5 gallon tank. It looks chipped? I bought too much though as I still have an extra bag. 

I want to add the cories with the betta or unless yall suggest something else to go with them in a 10 gallon. Hopefully Blue’s damaged fins will heal by then. I’m very hopeful and the chalkiness of the damage from the fall has already cleared up overnight! 😊 I’m kind of scared of snails due to a couple of childhood memories in grandma’s old garden. Ekkk! 😱 Although they are super duper cute but if for some reason I had to move them I don’t think I can touch them. Last thing I want to do is overstock Blue’s tank. Also it is a bit bare now with things here and there, I plan to add more live plants in the near future.











the color of the water actually looks darker than the picture. I guess the lighting makes it look lighter. Don’t mind the heater I use two because only one won’t heat it up to 78-80. Temporary fix for now until I get a new one. It’s crazy because one actually is 50w. I thought that was enough to heat a 10 gal.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Heater size is not determined by watts but by difference in degrees between desired temperature and ambient temperature. I use a kitchen thermometer because they are more accurate than aquarium thermometers. I flat don't trust the latter.









As far as substrate, "natural." Those tend to have smoother edges. Bottom dwellers wouldn't do that well on the substrate you now have. Acceptable gravel should look like this:









Chewy has this one. You can see how smooth it and the one above are PURE WATER PEBBLES Natural Aquarium Gravel, Cumberland River, 5-lb bag - Chewy.com


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I am also back to cycling a community tank after I had to steal bits and pieces from it for my rescue betta 😝

I was recommended this substrate from my LFS where I’m going to get my panda Corys from and have heard lots of nice reviews about it. I also really like CaribSea in general.









Amazon.com : CaribSea Eco-Complete 20-Pound Planted Aquarium, Black : Aquarium Decor Gravel : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : CaribSea Eco-Complete 20-Pound Planted Aquarium, Black : Aquarium Decor Gravel : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





It comes in different colors.

Of course I am sure others can recommend many other great substrate types too! 

Edit: I also use a kitchen thermometer now after Russell’s recommendations. My former digital and regular thermometer showed vastly different temperature and I thought for a long time my heater was broken. I almost tossed it had it not been for the recommendation lol


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Heater size is not determined by watts but by difference in degrees between desired temperature and ambient temperature. I use a kitchen thermometer because they are more accurate than aquarium thermometers. I flat don't trust the latter.
> View attachment 1031054
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with not trusting aquarium thermometers. Per your instructions from before I now use a kitchen thermometer. My ambient temp is lower than I want the tank to be. It’s like 5-10 degrees lower. I live in an older house so when it’s cold it’s really cold and when it’s hot it’s really hot. Temp in house always fluctuates. Which makes me worried with summer. I live in the bay so it hasn’t gotten too hot yet. What do you do then if your ambient temp gets hotter. Is that why it’s better to get an adjustable heater? So if I’m understanding then I should get a 100w since I need it to go up from the ambient temp right? I’m getting dizzy. 😵 I screenshot the chart.

I love the look of the pebble gravel. Is it that where you got yours? Knowing that it’s smooth makes me feel better about having it and not worrying too much about it hurting any of the fish/future fish. Thank you L for the link and the help as always!😊 So then that leaves the question. When should I change the substrate? During or after the cycle? I might order the new substrate Friday.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I am also back to cycling a community tank after I had to steal bits and pieces from it for my rescue betta 😝
> 
> I was recommended this substrate from my LFS where I’m going to get my panda Corys from and have heard lots of nice reviews about it. I also really like CaribSea in general.
> 
> ...


Thank your for the help as always Seqathe! 😊 I am going to look into the substrate you suggested as well. I’m sorry to hear that you have to cycle your tank again but early congrats to you getting your future panda cories! They’re super cute looking! ❤


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Heater size is not determined by watts but by difference in degrees between desired temperature and ambient temperature. I use a kitchen thermometer because they are more accurate than aquarium thermometers. I flat don't trust the latter.
> View attachment 1031054
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I see your cute little dog, I know help is coming.  The gravel looks sooo nice BTW.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Whenever I see your cute little dog, I know help is coming.  The gravel looks sooo nice BTW.


I agree! I am very fortunate to have so many experts helping me out! ❤


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> I agree! I am very fortunate to have so many experts helping me out! ❤


*RussellTheShihTzu and BettaloverSara are the best!*


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Whenever I see your cute little dog, I know help is coming.  The gravel looks sooo nice BTW.


Thank you so much. Russell was such a funny, happy little boy. We miss him very much and always will.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I used the planted substrates and loved them. The reason I no longer do is the nutrients deplete after about six months so I had to either replace or use root tabs, anyway.

I use the top photo (CaribSea Peace River). But I do like the Cumberland River from Chewy. I almost bought this CARIBSEA Super Naturals Rio Grande Aquarium Substrate, 20-lb bag - Chewy.com instead of the Peace River.

I've had black sand for the last 15 years so this was quite a change.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I used the planted substrates and loved them. The reason I no longer do is the nutrients deplete after about six months so I had to either replace or use root tabs, anyway.
> 
> I use the top photo (CaribSea Peace River). But I do like the Cumberland River from Chewy. I almost bought this CARIBSEA Super Naturals Rio Grande Aquarium Substrate, 20-lb bag - Chewy.com instead of the Peace River.
> 
> I've had black sand for the last 15 years so this was quite a change.


I still need to research a little more but I’m kind of leaning towards peace river and the Cumberland one. There were a few “killed my fish” comments on some of the other ones I looked at. I love the pebble look. 

I did some more research and everything kept sending me to anacharis. I decided on getting Anacharis to cover the back of the tank seeing that they don’t need soil substrate/co2 and supposedly are fairly easy to take care of. Will they do okay in the pebble gravel? I saw that I should float them until roots come out more and then plant them. Should I get root tabs for the plants in general or the liquid one I think I saw it was NilocG Thrive? I want to be prepared for more plants when I add them to make sure they get what they need.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Consider the source(s) when you make decisions. I am constantly amazed at the logic some use when trying to explain anything that goes wrong with their tank or fish. They are usually uninformed opinions; especially on Amazon.

Both Thrive liquid and substrate tabs. Unless you don't plan on having any plants that will root in the substrate.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Consider the source(s) when you make decisions. I am constantly amazed at the logic some use when trying to explain anything that goes wrong with their tank or fish. They are usually uninformed opinions; especially on Amazon.
> 
> Both Thrive liquid and substrate tabs. Unless you don't plan on having any plants that will root in the substrate.


That’s very true. I mean there were bad comments on the IAL I got from Amazon and Blue is fine. No problems. Even some not many but some on APF and my plants are still doing good. So you’re definitely right. I’m still doing my research but just like everyone else I’m super excited about making his tank more luscious and comfortable for him. Honestly I’m starting to think it’s really for me haha Adding the plants and making it look nice. I even like the color the tannins give off. Yup it’s more for me than him. My job is to just make sure he’s healthy and content. Learning as I go on.

I currently put two of my bare rooted Anubias in the gravel. They look like they’re doing better than when they were floating. I left one floating. That ones doing okay so far but the other ones kept sinking anyways. If I do get the anacharis I will put them in the gravel towards the back and sides of the tank. I remember you saying that you rearranged your plants like that or something like that. I know you have experience and know what’s worked out and what doesn’t so I’m taking all your replies seriously. Haha sorry you’ve caught yourself a little pest snail. Don’t send your assassin snails after me! 😂 hahaha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't plant the Anubias rhizomes; just the roots or they can rot. I do not plant bunched/stem plants. I cut at least a quarter inch off the bottom and weight them down in bunches and let them root on their own. I don't like the look of single stem plants parked next to each other so it's also a matter of aesthetics on why I bunch and weight stem plants. 

This is a 20 long I had six years ago. You can see Clooney the Plakat on the left. The floating plant gone wild is Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft/Tropical Hornwort). It is not planted; anchored in each corner.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't plant the Anubias rhizomes; just the roots or they can rot. I do not plant bunched/stem plants. I cut at least a quarter inch off the bottom and weight them down in bunches and let them root on their own. I don't like the look of single stem plants parked next to each other so it's also a matter of aesthetics on why I bunch and weight stem plants.
> 
> This is a 20 long I had six years ago. You can see Clooney the Plakat on the left. The floating plant gone wild is Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft/Tropical Hornwort). It is not planted; anchored in each corner.
> View attachment 1031064


Oooooohhhhhmmmyyygooooddnessss!!😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱 It’s beautiful! Clooney the Plakat! I like that name. His color really stands out! Saw him immediately! It’s crazy how all these planted tanks look so surreal. One day maybe in like 20 years I will have a beautifully planted tank. I can’t wait!

Believe me when I say I definitely didn’t plant the Rhizomes. Everywhere I read I saw that. Scared me so I made sure I didn’t but then again it looks like a leafy giraffe haha it’s stays but you can still see a little bit of the root. The rhizome is long and when I bury the roots it looks like legs on top of the gravel and the rhizome at least 2-3 cm above the gravel. I hope that’s not bad.

How does one(aka me) bunch and weigh down the plants?

P.s. talking about submersum, did you end up finding any?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can use lead plant weights. They are aquarium safe.

Nope, no submersum.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can use lead plant weights. They are aquarium safe.
> 
> Nope, no submersum.


Screenshot! I’ll make sure I remember. Lead weights.

Hope you find some submersum soon! Nice green healthy looking ones too!❤😊


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I found some submersum. Bought some Dwarf Water Lettuce last evening. The seller said he had 90 different aquarium plants but didn't list all. So on an off-chance I asked and he carries it. To say I'm excited is an understatement. And it is more than reasonably priced.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think I found some submersum. Bought some Dwarf Water Lettuce last evening. The seller said he had 90 different aquarium plants but didn't list all. So on an off-chance I asked and he carries it. To say I'm excited is an understatement. And it is more than reasonably priced.


Yay!!!!! I’m so glad and relieved that you found some! Even better that it’s from someone you’re buying something from already. 👍


----------

